# Help required.. Apologies i know you have heard it all before!!



## Sharonjulia (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Last year I visited this forum regarding work as an Occupational Therapist. I have since done a little more research and my husband and I have visited the Costa del Sol a few times which we love, the last being in Fuengirola. We enjoyed the lifestyle, food and culture so much we are planning to come out to live mid/end next year.

I would really appreciate some advice from British people who already live here. So here goes...

Over the past couple of years I have found that the job I qualified for has changed drastically, case loads have increased, bureaucracy has made things more difficult, I love my job, but helping people and not doing endless amounts of paperwork.!! I have a wealth of experience in both the areas of physical and mental health. I have worked for the Royal British Legion completing assessments for functional problems & symptoms and recommending solutions to them. I enjoyed not only helping these people, but taking time out and talking to them, they were so interesting and fun too!! I have also found out that My Occupational Therapy degree is recognised in Spain, so that is a plus. 

I have the idea of coming out initially for 6 months to explore this idea further, which is to provide a service to advise and support people living in their own homes. This may include aftercare for people who may have been recently discharged from hospital on equipment provision or advice on how to keep at home but maintaining as much independence as possible. I appreciate that the quality of health care and facilities in Spain is generally good, however my research suggests that the post hospital assistance/ home care is not as good and therefore this is where I am hoping to make a difference. 

I am wanting to set up and give talks / seminars to ex pat communities, provide leaflets etc on what help is available. (You would be surprised at how a small item of equipment can help the most frustrating problem, enabling you to maintain your independence.. An example .. problems getting in out of your chair, providing a chair raiser helps you to stand easier without putting excessive strain through your muscles and joints, helps them last longer !) 

Obviously these will be free until I am legally set up and running as self employed. I am really hoping this will also be a social networking exercise and hopefully to build friendships. This oportunity will enable me to see if this buisiness idea would work. 

My husband and I will be looking at renting intially, giving us time to live and work amongst you all... We have a house here in England which we intend on keeping, but are going to sell our second house this will mean we are financially secure.

So, my question is ... Do you feel that this is a service that people would find beneficial ?

Many thanks for any thoughts, comments, advice on the above, in anticiapation... 
Sharon


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds good in theory Sharon, and well thought through. Do you have other languages so you aren't restricted to British expats? 

The British Legion have an office in Malaga looking after the welfare of expats. I believe they do some work in partnership with Age Concern España.

The Royal British Legion


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree with Alcalaina. You would best be advised to come out here and visit with your plan in mind. Explore the region you are interested in whilst thinking about your plan. I suspect that you would need either a long visit (if you can manage it) of maybe one to three months or several shorter visits. Your idea does sound quite original but I would be concerned about whether or not it could attract an income you could oive off, assuming you don't have other income sources. But a good, detailed visit or visits could really help you make an informed decision.. There will be a lot of good advice from this forum!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to work for a company who offered this sort of service, we would offer care while patients were in hospital (in Spain its down to families to offer non medical care) and then care at home to help patients til they could get back on their feet. One thing I can say was that getting necessary equipment was not easy - I was using jars and buckets instead of the correct bottles for a couple of patients. so maybe equipment would be the way to go. The company also ran a couple of nursing/convalescent homes. I dont know if they're still going, but I did s lot of work with them for a while and then it dried up and I moved anyway. All I know is that as a fully trained nurse practitioner in the UK, I was paid 5€ an hour and expected to do 12 hour shifts!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think there's much demand for anything in the Brit immigrant community, to be honest.
Bars, restaurants, shops and other businesses which cater to the immigrant community are closing down all along the costas - see Stravinsky on Benidorm.
Most Brits use services such as Helicopteros Sanitarias which provide the services you would be offering.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe the OP could get in touch with some of the private health care organisations over here????

Jo xxx


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> Maybe the OP could get in touch with some of the private health care organisations over here????
> 
> Jo xxx


There are some care agencies becoming established on the Costa Blanca North - supporting people in their own homes and so I would say this could be a growth industry.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

jules 123 said:


> There are some care agencies becoming established on the Costa Blanca North - supporting people in their own homes and so I would say this could be a growth industry.


This appears to be a reputable organisation (not an agency). I spoke to them and they have stated that they only employ qualified staff - or non qualified nurses with NVQs.

Prestige Nursing Costa Blanca


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I rather poured water on your thread last time-so I'm trying to be more positive!
Your qualification will be accepted here--but are you sure you don't have to be homologated-as do most other professions?Worth checking just in case.
Spain is a modern country--the standard of Occupational Therapy is high.I worked with a client who needed a hoist-ordered from a shop in Malaga one day--delivered to El Chorro the next with english speaking rep.Full range of slings demonstrated and offers to make custom made sling if necessary.All other equipment was provided within days too.The price was exactly the same as would have paid in the UK.
As has been said--money is very tight here for clients on limited incomes-and I assume your target group would be older Brits.
I know 2 therapists who are doing care work here at 5 euros an hour because they cannot find anything else--exactly as JoJo says.
I like your enthusiasm--but-in my opinion you certainly need 6 months here to find out an accurate picture of existing OT aid provision and OT service provision before committing yourself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jules 123 said:


> There are some care agencies becoming established on the Costa Blanca North - supporting people in their own homes and so I would say this could be a growth industry.


There are several around the costa del sol, but they're pricy and from speaking to a friend this morning (who also used to work for the one I worked for), most are struggling and there simply isnt the work. Hospital carers are in demand at the moment tho.

jo xxx


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> There are several around the costa del sol, but they're pricy and from speaking to a friend this morning (who also used to work for the one I worked for), most are struggling and there simply isnt the work. Hospital carers are in demand at the moment tho.
> 
> jo xxx


That probably explains why a lot of carers based in Spain, go back to the UK and do some work - usually respite care and living in for two or three weeks - which is relatively well paid as it is 24/7.

I know a couple of women doing home care on CBN and they have plenty of work although that's not to say the organisations are doing well or will be able to survive.

I assumed it would be a growth industry for obvious reasons, but I guess a lot of elderly Brits head home when they need caring for, if they can.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jules 123 said:


> That probably explains why a lot of carers based in Spain, go back to the UK and do some work - usually respite care and living in for two or three weeks - which is relatively well paid as it is 24/7.
> 
> I know a couple of women doing home care on CBN and they have plenty of work although that's not to say the organisations are doing well or will be able to survive.
> 
> I assumed it would be a growth industry for obvious reasons, but I guess a lot of elderly Brits head home when they need caring for, if they can.


I think most elderly do return if they can once they start to need care as its expensive in Spain (if they havent paid into the Spanish system) and, in the main, its free in the UK - and of course they usually have family in the UK. From what I can see and I hope I'm not speaking out of turn, but the agencies here seem to charge the patient rather a high fee, but pays the carer rather a low fee. I think this is starting to change, hence agencies arent doing so well. I made the mistake of asking how much a family were paying my agency for my services and they asked me how much I was getting - we all wished we hadnt!!!! The family then asked if I would come to an arrangement with them privately, but I'd signed with the agency to say I wouldnt do that. Altho they were a lovely family and the old chap was really sweet, so I used to just pop in and see him, take him a cake and do a bit here and there and the family stopped using the agency. He went to live with his daughter in Seville eventually. Interestingly he had lived in Spain most of his life, married a spanish lady, had kids and paid into the spanish system, but he still had to pay for homecare?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think most elderly do return if they can once they start to need care as its expensive in Spain (if they havent paid into the Spanish system) and, in the main, its free in the UK - and of course they usually have family in the UK. From what I can see and I hope I'm not speaking out of turn, but the agencies here seem to charge the patient rather a high fee, but pays the carer rather a low fee. I think this is starting to change, hence agencies arent doing so well. I made the mistake of asking how much a family were paying my agency for my services and they asked me how much I was getting - we all wished we hadnt!!!! The family then asked if I would come to an arrangement with them privately, but I'd signed with the agency to say I wouldnt do that. Altho they were a lovely family and the old chap was really sweet, so I used to just pop in and see him, take him a cake and do a bit here and there and the family stopped using the agency. He went to live with his daughter in Seville eventually. Interestingly he had lived in Spain most of his life, married a spanish lady, had kids and paid into the spanish system, but he still had to pay for homecare?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Sounds like a business opportunity here - running a care agency that doesn't rip off either the clients or the carers!

Home care costs are not covered by the Spanish system but if you pass the assessment you can now claim some of the costs back under the _Ley de Dependencia._ Details are on the useful links thread I think.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Sounds like a business opportunity here - running a care agency that doesn't rip off either the clients or the carers!


My friend and I were saying the same thing - as you do, chatting over a coffee. But apparently, there are high cost insurances, then all the permits, licences, red tape etc and of course the cost of any equipment - But maybe if run properly and if there are enough people in the area in need of carers it could work. Altho the company we worked for, didnt actually issue us with contracts or any form of training. So not sure where it all would have stood legally had something bad happened. 


Jo xxx


----------



## Sharonjulia (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for all your really helpful comments... I am taking on board all your advice and suggestions and will follow up any leads you have given me... Will let you know how I get on!!

So grateful, Many Thanks
Sharon


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sharonjulia said:


> Thank you for all your really helpful comments... I am taking on board all your advice and suggestions and will follow up any leads you have given me... Will let you know how I get on!!
> 
> So grateful, Many Thanks
> Sharon


Well I hope we havent sounded too negative. Its not easy over here. But you have to try, so yes, let us know how it goes

Jo xxx


----------



## Sharonjulia (Aug 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well I hope we havent sounded too negative. Its not easy over here. But you have to try, so yes, let us know how it goes
> 
> Jo xxx


Not at all.. I am really enthusiastic and know I have a lot to offer... just need to point all this energy in the right direction.. I felt the comments were honest and helpful..

So Thanks again... oh (I am qulified in holistic therapies too...)

Sharon x


----------

